
Loongson – The Intel and AMD alternative (LoongBT runs x86 code) - peter_d_sherman
https://www.imgtec.com/blog/loongson-mips64-processors-performance-barrier/
======
Scaevolus
Loongson contains several hundred "x86 compatibility" instructions to do
things like calculate status codes as x86 does or implement x87 80-bit
floating point operations.

This means a dynamically recompiling emulator like Qemu can emit short
instruction sequences for blocks of x86 instruction, instead of long
workarounds to emulate its oddities.

------
DogRunner
you should add (2015)

